# What can you tell me about these oil paintings



## ATW15 (Oct 2, 2019)

FYI I don't know much about art except I love these paintings. Bought at estate sale, said came from a mansion attic in Fort Worth, TX. 6 panel room divider, paintings double sided (12) oil paintings. No signature. Some have titles: Convent of Puycerda (Spain), Civita Vecchia (Italy), Rochester Castle, Near Brest Brittany, Dinan Normandy, Rouen Normandy. I have searched but can't figure anything out. If anyone knows anything about these I would love to hear it. Or tell me what you think of them.


----------

